# Surf-Stick ohne Vertrag...



## manf (23. April 2009)

Weiß jemand von euch wo man günstig Surf Sticks kaufen kann die mit einer dafür geeigneten T-Mobile Sim Karte funktionieren? Habe bis jetzt wenig gefunden


----------



## Herbboy (23. April 2009)

hast du denn schon nen passenden tarif, um nicht zu teuer zu surfen? 

ein "nackter" stick kostet bei tmobile 160€, bei eplus auch - zB bei comtech kostet der tmobile-stick 80€: T-Mobile web'n'walk Stick IV - Wireless Cellular Modem extern 99915313 Telekommunikation Handys ohne Vertrag Hi-Speed USB, GSM, GPRS, UMTS, EDGE, HSDPA, WCDMA, HSUPA, 7.2 Mbps Quad-Band USB UMTS / HSDPA HSUPA bis DL 7,2 und UL 5,76 Mbit s EDGE USB 2.   aber keine ahnung, ob der dann wirklich einfach dafpür gedacht is, da die sim einzulegen und loszusurfen, kenn mich da nicht aus... ^^


----------



## manf (23. April 2009)

Ne meine Mutti hat sich sonen Vertrag mit sonem Netbook zugelegt und da ist halt son Steckplatz für die Simkarte integriert... sie möchte dann aber zuhause die Sim Karte in einen Surf Stick packen und dann am Rechner benutzen


----------



## rebel4life (23. April 2009)

Man kann aber auch z.B. per NAT Regel/Internetfreigabe die Internetverbindung des Laptops für den PC freigeben, das Netbook zieht vieleicht 10-20W, also spielt es so gut wie keine Rolle, zumal du dir die 60€ sparst.


----------



## Herbboy (24. April 2009)

vlt. mal bei tmobile fragen, was NUR der stick kosten würde als "miete" zusätzlich zum vertrag. 

zB wenn man jetzt web'n'walk L (40€/monat) bestellen würde, bekommt man den stick für 5€. wenn deine mutter den vertrag schon hat, kann sie mit etwas "handeln" vlt. den stick auch im nachhinein bekommen? 

is halt auch die frage, was das für ein vertrag is.


----------



## der Jo (24. April 2009)

in jedem fall ist immer davon abzuraten einen solchen Stick mit einer normalen Handy-Simm zu benutzen.

Ein Kollege von mir hat sich das ding mal "zur probe" geholt, und die Telekom-menschen hatte ihm fälschlicherweise gesagt "probieren sie es mal 2 tage mit ihrer Simm - und wenns ihnen gefällt aktivieren sie die Web-n-Walk simm"

er hat es einen Tag probiert - traffic ~~40mb

zum Glück musste er die ~~2000€ nicht bezahlen, da Tcom den fehler eingestand.


----------



## rebel4life (24. April 2009)

Das ist aber etwas weit hergeholt...

2000€/40mb=50€ pro MB, das kann nicht sein! Selbst mit 5€ pro MB würde ich dir das nicht glauben, denn selbst teure Anbieter verlangen für 1MB vieleicht 50-100ct, mehr nicht. Für 5€ bekommst du bei Vodafone eine Tagesflatrate, die gibt es auch bei T-Mobile, sprich es wären höchstens 10€ gewesen sofern diese aktiviert wäre...


----------



## Herbboy (24. April 2009)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Das ist aber etwas weit hergeholt...
> 
> 2000€/40mb=50€ pro MB, das kann nicht sein! Selbst mit 5€ pro MB würde ich dir das nicht glauben, denn selbst teure Anbieter verlangen für 1MB vieleicht 50-100ct, mehr nicht. Für 5€ bekommst du bei Vodafone eine Tagesflatrate, die gibt es auch bei T-Mobile, sprich es wären höchstens 10€ gewesen sofern diese aktiviert wäre...


 
sooo weit hergeholt ist das nicht. mit nem stinknormalen vertrag ohne flat bei tmobile kannst du für dein notebook ne "zusatzlizenz" kaufen, damit du auch dort sorfen kannst, für 6-7€ im monat - mit 5MB (!) inklusive. jedes weitere MB kostet 3(!)€(!!). d.h. 20MB auf diese art und weise sind schon teurer, als wenn man direkt ne web'n'walk flat bestellen würde.

seltsamerweise kostet aber das surfen per handy unabhängig von der datenmenge nur 9 cent/min. ich hab keine ahnung, wie die das dann genau unterscheiden (vlt. gerätekennung per monilfunknetz? ), aber man muss also echt aufpassen.


----------



## rebel4life (24. April 2009)

Wahrscheinlich geht das dann aufgrund von WAP...

Aber mit seinen Zahlen kommt man auf *50€* pro MB, da kommen selbst die 3€ nicht hin.


----------



## Herbboy (24. April 2009)

ja klar, 50€ sind es natürlich nicht, ich schrieb ja auch nur, dass es nicht "soooo" weit hergeholt ist: es ist eben deutlich mehr als nur 50-100 cent pro MB. und wenn man wirklich denkt, man könne mit normalen mobilfunkkosten richtig surfen und auch mal ne demo runterladen oder so, hat man ein problem. 

neulich war auch ein bericht im TV, da hatte man einer frau, die eine handyflat hatte, eben noch diese "5MB für 7€" verkauft, aber nix von der MB-begrenzung gesagt, sondern so nach dem motto "für 7€ können sie dann mit dem notebook surfen". natürlich dachte die frau, das das auch zur flat gehört und die 7€ nur ne gebühr für ein "zweitgerät" sind. der sohn der frau hat dann nen monat lang das teil benutzt wie ne DSL-flat per WLAN, und die rechnung war dann in der tat vierstellig. in dem fall hat die tcom das dann eingesehen, dass die beratung irreführend war, und die forderung fallen gelassen.


----------



## manf (24. April 2009)

Na es geht darum das meine Mutti sich den Vertrag mit dem Notebook zulegt, ich ihr dann diesen Stick besorge und ich dafür das Netbook bekomme  und Sie sich dann noch ein normales Notebook kaufen möchte... 

Denke ich kaufe jetzt bei Ebay einen Normalen Web n Walk Stick und dann ist die Sache gegesesn


----------



## rebel4life (24. April 2009)

Jop, sehe ich auch so. Du könntest ihr aber auch zu einem Notebook mit integriertem UMTS Modul raten, aber mei, letztendlich ist es egal.


----------



## Herbboy (24. April 2009)

welchen tarif nimmt sie denn genau? rechne mal aus, ob sich das mit dem netbook wirklich rentiert. wenn man nämlich das netbook bestellt, fallen diverse vergünstigungen weg. kannst ja hier mal ankreuzen "mit datengerät" bzw "mit mini notebook": Datentarife | T-Mobile

und wenn deine mutter ein Nbook kauft mit integriertem UMTS, dann brauchst du nicht mal nen stick - glaub ich. rebel ja auch


----------



## rebel4life (24. April 2009)

simply data - Deutschlands gnstige Datenflat sag ich da nur - Netz von T-Mobile und nur 20€ im Monat...


----------



## exa (24. April 2009)

... die ersten 6 monate, danach 30


----------



## manf (24. April 2009)

Sie nimmt den Connect L Tarif und die nächsten Monate auch erstmal mein altes Notebook ... bis mal wieder Geld für ein neues da ist ... also muss der Stick doch her


----------

